# Cons of using System Builder oem versions of Windows 7?



## Emanon Retsim (Jan 12, 2010)

Heyas folks I'm getting ready to build a new computer and I'm thinking about using windows 7. Are there any cons to using the system builder oem versions of
Windows 7 for myself as oppose to using a consumer upgrade version?


----------



## TIGR (Jan 12, 2010)

The system builder version is restricted to clean and custom installs. No upgrades. Also, it is licensed for only one computer for life (locked to motherboard) whereas otherwise it would be one computer "at a time."


----------



## CJCerny (Jan 12, 2010)

Right. "Locked to the motherboard" is probably the best way to describe it. For the most part, MS won't give you hassle if you upgrade the RAM, or the hard drive, or the video card, or the CPU, but changing the motherboard could very well land you without the ability to activate your OEM copy any more.


----------



## musek (Jan 12, 2010)

Most of times all you have to do is call them during activation and tell them that you had to change the motherboard because it died (or something like that). 

The main problem would be the sticker. Your OEM is legal as long as you have the sticker with serial number on the computer. And they are pain in the ass to unstuck if you'd like to switch cases.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 12, 2010)

CJCerny said:


> Right. "Locked to the motherboard" is probably the best way to describe it. For the most part, MS won't give you hassle if you upgrade the RAM, or the hard drive, or the video card, or the CPU, but changing the motherboard could very well land you without the ability to activate your OEM copy any more.



dunno bout win7 but when i had vista i have change MB mutiple times and i just called MS and got it activated again



musek said:


> Most of times all you have to do is call them during activation and tell them that you had to change the motherboard because it died (or something like that).
> 
> The main problem would be the sticker. Your OEM is legal as long as you have the sticker with serial number on the computer. And they are pain in the ass to unstuck if you'd like to switch cases.



+1


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 12, 2010)

ERazer said:


> dunno bout win7 but when i had vista i have change MB mutiple times and i just called MS and got it activated again
> 
> 
> 
> +1



Yes, that works, but it is not legal...


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 12, 2010)

At $100, the OEM version of Windows 7 makes more sense than the full or upgrade versions, unless you need technical support from Microsoft.

What a joke needing a sticker on your computer in order to have a legal copy.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 12, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, that works, but it is not legal...



true so will keep it a secret


----------



## TIGR (Jan 12, 2010)

That's correct. _Legally_ you can replace the motherboard if the original fails, but if you replace it for an upgrade, Microsoft considers the computer to now be a new, separate system requiring another license.

They don't have a way to stop you from upgrading and saying the new motherboard was a repair, though.


----------



## musek (Jan 12, 2010)

Last time I've changed my motherboard it was from Socket 754 to LGA775. 
Socket 754 dude! It hasn't failed. It *WAS* a fail. 

EDIT:
Windows 7 is the first OS that can make me buy a BOX license though. We'll see.


----------



## warup89 (Jan 12, 2010)

There so many ways to fool the Ms ppl is not even funny. I remember having lisencig problem due to the fact that you can install the OEM version just so many times [around 4, in same pc..vista anyways] and I just called up the automated system, gave them some code and boila new again, sometimes I had to talk to someone. Because my key wouldt work sometimes so instead of remotly controlling my pc to fix the lincese, they just. Gave me a new one....which was pretty much a whole new key. I ended up with 3 new licenses and just to mind you, all this happened by chance I didn't had anything planned. I just wanted to play TF2 But. Comes to show that oem is not that bad. You just gotta deal with MS to get stuff sorted out.

-excuse my grmmar I typed on my phone in a moving bus =p


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, that works, but it is not legal...



how is that illegal? if i bought one of these and installed it on my system and then got classified as opposed to a vanilla X58 and call to get it reactivated how is it illegal? why else would they call it "system builder" do they somehow not expect us to switch mobo's? not calling you out i dont doubt it. i dont buy OEM for the sole reason that is i dont want to call everytime i reinstall. im just curious.

unless im reading this on the wrong freq and system builders pertains to DELL and compaq and not to indaviduals with alot of money to blow.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 12, 2010)

Solaris, "System Builder" refers to building/integrating systems for others professionally, not putting together your own system as a hobbyist. According to the EULA, it is, in fact illegal to use the same license after a motherboard upgrade. Like I said above in this topic, if you replace the motherboard for an upgrade (as opposed to for a repair), Microsoft considers the computer to now be a new, separate system requiring another license.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Solaris, "System Builder" refers to building/integrating systems for others professionally, not putting together your own system as a hobbyist. According to the EULA, it is, in fact illegal to use the same license after a motherboard upgrade. Like I said above in this topic, if you replace the motherboard for an upgrade (as opposed to for a repair), Microsoft considers the computer to now be a new, separate system requiring another license.



iv been

INFORMED

thanks


----------



## Bot (Jan 12, 2010)

MS is only concerned and interested in that this license is only installed and active on one single computer. no matter the mobo or if you upgraded or use it on a completely different system. 
there have been times were i had to re-activate my license because i changed ram and/or cpu only.
any "major" hardware upgrade will require a re-activation and they will only ask you if the license is installed on only one computer.


----------



## musek (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes Bot, you are true about MS being concerned and interested only in that. And sure, you can practically activate license as many times as you want (which I was doing quite a lot of times already), but as *Solaris17* said - it's still against the EULA. 

Being able to activate an OS is one thing but following EULA is another.


----------



## driver66 (Jan 13, 2010)

If they let you do it its LEGAL.......   PERIOD


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 13, 2010)

driver66 said:


> If they let you do it its LEGAL.......   PERIOD



+1 on that, sometimes I think Microsoft feels guilty and let us upgrade and count it as replacement, which is good.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

CJCerny said:


> Right. "Locked to the motherboard" is probably the best way to describe it. For the most part, MS won't give you hassle if you upgrade the RAM, or the hard drive, or the video card, or the CPU, but changing the motherboard could very well land you without the ability to activate your OEM copy any more.


You have to call them and explain to them why you are reinstalling it on a different system (e.g. mainboard died).  The only important thing they are looking for is that the license is not installed on two separate computers at any given time.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 13, 2010)

driver66 said:


> If they let you do it its LEGAL.......   PERIOD





Fourstaff said:


> +1 on that, sometimes I think Microsoft feels guilty and let us upgrade and count it as replacement, which is good.



The only problem with that logic is that you have *LIE* to get them to re-activate it.  You have to tell them your motherboard died, if you tell them you are installing it on a new computer because you upgraded, they will not re-activate, try telling them the truth sometime and see what happens.

They don't let you do it, they simply don't question what you tell them and assume you are telling the truth.  By lying, you are not only breaking the EULA, but I'm pretty sure there is some kind of fraud issue there as well.



FordGT90Concept said:


> You have to call them and explain to them why you are reinstalling it on a different system (e.g. mainboard died).  The only important thing they are looking for is that the license is not installed on two separate computers at any given time.



That is what they are looking for with the Retail copies, with the OEM copies the important thing they are looking for is that it isn't being installed on any other computer than the original computer it was installed on.


----------



## Bot (Jan 13, 2010)

when i call it's usually an automated voice prompt.
asks for the numbers i have, gives me the numbers i need and asks if this installed on more then one computer. 
nothing else, no lie's, no half truth's, no hassle


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 14, 2010)

Bot said:


> MS is only concerned and interested in that this license is only installed and active on one single computer. no matter the mobo or if you upgraded or use it on a completely different system.
> there have been times were i had to re-activate my license because i changed ram and/or cpu only.
> any "major" hardware upgrade will require a re-activation and *they will only ask you if the license is installed on only one computer*.



This is correct folks.  I've used it myself and this is what they inform you of.


----------



## Emanon Retsim (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah I see, thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## heky (Jan 14, 2010)

Mister Noname, hmmm nice one.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 14, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> The only problem with that logic is that you have *LIE* to get them to re-activate it.  You have to tell them your motherboard died, if you tell them you are installing it on a new computer because you upgraded, they will not re-activate, try telling them the truth sometime and see what happens.



Well, you can always not lie and destroy the mobo on purpose. I suppose that will sooth your guilty conscience.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Bot said:


> when i call it's usually an automated voice prompt.
> asks for the numbers i have, gives me the numbers i need and asks if this installed on more then one computer.
> nothing else, no lie's, no half truth's, no hassle





EastCoasthandle said:


> This is correct folks.  I've used it myself and this is what they inform you of.



"Please tell me how many computers this copy of Windows has been installed on."

They always ask it.  And we all say "one", and it then re-activates it.  If you say more than one, it will ask you why you are installing it on another computer.



Fourstaff said:


> Well, you can always not lie and destroy the mobo on purpose. I suppose that will sooth your guilty conscience.



Screw that, I'll keep lying...


----------



## Bot (Jan 15, 2010)

if i recall correctly, it asks in present not in past: "...this copy of win.. is installed on", not "..has beeb..".
technicality and MS has changed the wording of that question multiple times over time


----------



## CJCerny (Jan 15, 2010)

I love the logic of "if they let you, it's legal". Deep in MS HQ, I think you'll find that they are indeed keeping track of OEM licenses that are no longer running on the first motherboard they were activated on and that, to this point, it hasn't been a big enough issue for them to enforce it. It's totally within their rights to change their mind on this. Anyone buying an OEM OS should keep in mind that there could very well come a day in the future when MS flicks the switch on them and does not allow any further activations of that copy in any way, shape, or form if they believe it to be not running on the same mobo.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 15, 2010)

CJCerny said:


> I love the logic of "if they let you, it's legal". Deep in MS HQ, I think you'll find that they are indeed keeping track of OEM licenses that are no longer running on the first motherboard they were activated on and that, to this point, it hasn't been a big enough issue for them to enforce it. It's totally within their rights to change their mind on this. Anyone buying an OEM OS should keep in mind that there could very well come a day in the future when MS flicks the switch on them and does not allow any further activations of that copy in any way, shape, or form if they believe it to be not running on the same mobo.



highly doubt its gonna happen anytime soon or even next five years by then will have win8 or watever they call it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 15, 2010)

CJCerny said:


> I love the logic of "if they let you, it's legal". Deep in MS HQ, I think you'll find that they are indeed keeping track of OEM licenses that are no longer running on the first motherboard they were activated on and that, to this point, it hasn't been a big enough issue for them to enforce it. It's totally within their rights to change their mind on this. Anyone buying an OEM OS should keep in mind that there could very well come a day in the future when MS flicks the switch on them and does not allow any further activations of that copy in any way, shape, or form if they believe it to be not running on the same mobo.


That won't happen because it is nearly impossible to differentiate between "upgrade" and "repair."  Repair often means upgrade.  If Microsoft allowed activation only once (preventing repair from happening), Microsoft would stand to lose a lot of money through piracy and sales.  The people that would get shafted through such a move (the system builders) are the majority that buy Windows.


----------

